# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  cpu usage 100 درصد است در حالیکه هیچ برنامه ای در حال اجرا نیست

## Azar.099

سلام دوستان 
cpu usage  من در task magager 100 درصد است در حالیکه هیچ برنامه ای در حال اجرا نیست 
در نت که گشتم نوشته بودند ویروس svchost است و با عوض کردن ویندوز و یک انتی ویروس درست میشه 
ولی من ویندوز را عوض کردم و انتی ویروس هم کسپر نصب کردم ولی هیچ فایده ای نداشت 
در ضمن توی سایت مایکروسافت نوشته بود که ویندوز هم svchost داره و اگر میخواهید بفهمید ویروس هست یا خیر ببینید در کدام فایل قرار داره که از من در system32  بود و نوشته بود این ویروس نیست . 
پس مشکل از چیه ؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید .

----------


## reza_noei

سلام 

1. وارد پنجره Task manager بشوید.
2. زبانه Process را باز کنید.
3. از فهرست پردازه ها آن را که CPU بیشتری را اشغال کرده یا به اصطلاح مشکوک به نظر میرسه را انتخاب کنید.
4. برروی آن کلیک راست کرده و سپس Open File Location را انتخاب کنید اگر آدرس فایل آدرس غیر معقول و یا مشکوک بود آن را حذف کنید.

برخی از ویروس ها نام یکی از پردازه ها را تقلید میکنند و برخی از آنها که خطرناک تر هستند پردازه مورد نظر را میخورند و خودشان را اجرا میکنند. 
اگه از نوع کم خطر باشه میشه به سادگی پاکش کرد ولی اگر از نوع دوم باشه شاید نیاز باشه که شما از آنتی ویروسهایی استفاده کنید که به شما اجازه Boot Time Scan را میدهند.
آنتی ویروس Avast این امکان را دارد. 

بهرحال اگر از پنجره زبانه Process پنجره Task Manager چیزی دست گیرتون نشد یک عکس ازش بگیرید و در اینجا قرار بدید تا بررسی کنیم.

----------


## Azar.099

مشکل اینه که هیچ کدوم مشکوک نیستند و file location هیچ کدوم بی ربط نیست.

----------


## reza_noei

سعی کنید به پردازه هایی که درصد بالاتری دارند خاتمه دهید و ببنید آیا دوباره 100 درصد میشه یا خیر. در ضمن زبانه Performance را نیز بررسی کنید. در صورت ممکن یک تصویر هم از آن زبانه قرار دهید. 
ممکنه سیستم عامل در شناسایی سخت افزار شما دچار مشکل شده باشه که احتمالش خیلی کم است .
وضعیت کارکرد پردازنده را در حین روشن شدن سیستم تا بار شدن سیستم عامل بررسی کنید و ببینید که آیا واقعا کارکرد پردازنده به بالا هست یا خیر.

----------


## Azar.099

من ویندوزمو ابتدا مستقیم از 7 به 10 اپگرید کردم . بعد نتم مشکل داشت . یکی از دوستان دیدن گفتن cpu  مشکل داره . 
من c را کامل فرمت کردم دوباره 10 نصب کردم . اما هنوز هم این مشکل cpu هست .

----------


## reza_noei

یکجا خواندم که یک بنده خدایی همین مشکل برایش پیش آمده بود وقتی که ویندوزش رو آپدیت کرد همه چیز درست شد. شما هم این کار را بکنید به احتمال زیاد نتیجه میده.
احتمال نقص پردازنده تقریبا به 0 نزدیکه چون اگه پردازنده مشکل داشته باشه کل سیستم مختل میشه.

----------


## #target

دو تا آنتی ویروس همزمان ‌؟

----------


## Azar.099

> دو تا آنتی ویروس همزمان ‌؟


با یکی مشکل بود با دو تا هم مشکل هست ... پس ربطی به دو تا انتی ویروس نداره 
در ضمن چون جایی خوندم کسپر ممکنه ویروس را شناسایی کنه نصبش کردم 

من ویندوز 10 را تازه نصب کردم . اخه چی را اپدیت کنم . سی را هم فورمت کردم .

----------


## reza_noei

> من ویندوز 10 را تازه نصب کردم . اخه چی را اپدیت کنم . سی را هم فورمت کردم .


ممکنه مشکل از سیستم عامل شما باشه (به احتمال زیاد)‌ دنبال گزینه Windows Update Tools یا همچنین چیزی باشد. 
و سعی کنید سیستم عاملتان را به روز رسانی کنید.به روز رسانی ربطی به نسخه ویندوز شما نداره یک سری اشکالات و ایرادات شناسایی شده توسط مایکروسافت از 
طریق به روز رسانی برطرف میشود.

----------


## Azar.099

> ممکنه مشکل از سیستم عامل شما باشه (به احتمال زیاد)‌ دنبال گزینه Windows Update Tools یا همچنین چیزی باشد. 
> و سعی کنید سیستم عاملتان را به روز رسانی کنید.به روز رسانی ربطی به نسخه ویندوز شما نداره یک سری اشکالات و ایرادات شناسایی شده توسط مایکروسافت از 
> طریق به روز رسانی برطرف میشود.


سیستم من اپدیت هست .

----------


## reza_noei

تو نت جستجو کنید و نحوه ورود به Safe Mode در ویندوز 10 را یاد بگیرید. اگر ویروسی وجود داشته باشه در safe mode فعال نمیشه.

ویندوز قبلی شما هم این مشکل را داشته یا خیر ؟

----------


## arya-m

میدونم اینکارم بی ربط به این تاپیکه ولی ممنون میشم اگر احیانا کسی درباره مک بوک اطلاعات داره جواب سوال منو توی تاپیک زیر بده 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...23#post2255523

----------


## veniz2008

> سلام دوستان 
> cpu usage  من در task magager 100 درصد است در حالیکه هیچ برنامه ای در حال اجرا نیست 
> در نت که گشتم نوشته بودند ویروس svchost است و با عوض کردن ویندوز و یک انتی ویروس درست میشه 
> ولی من ویندوز را عوض کردم و انتی ویروس هم کسپر نصب کردم ولی هیچ فایده ای نداشت 
> در ضمن توی سایت مایکروسافت نوشته بود که ویندوز هم svchost داره و اگر میخواهید بفهمید ویروس هست یا خیر ببینید در کدام فایل قرار داره که از من در system32  بود و نوشته بود این ویروس نیست . 
> پس مشکل از چیه ؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید .


سلام بر شما.
واقعیتش اینه وقتی دلیل چیزی رو نمی دونیم مجبور میشیم سریع بگیم ویروسه دقیقا مثل این دکترهای خاک تو سر که وقتی دلیل بیماری رو نمی دونن میگن این ریشه در وراثت داره!!  :قهقهه: 
میگی آقا موهام چرا داره میریزه؟ میگه بابات کچله. میگم بابام اندازه یه جنگل مو داره. میگه داییت کچله، میگم : نه، میگه عموت چی؟ بازم میگم نه. میگه پدر بزرگ، و وقتی مرتبا میگی نه، آخرش میگه اجدادت کچل بودن. ما هم با کمال میل می پذیریم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اما جواب سوال شما رو میخوام به شیوه جامعه دکتری بدم. پس خوب دقت کن شاید جواب سوالت، ریشه در روز اول خرید لپ تاپت باشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
از شوخی بگذریم ممکنه بخاطر ویروسی باشه که پروسس اون بصورت hidden در حال فعالیت است. یه آنتی ویروس آپدیت شده معتبر مثل همون کسپر پدر سوخته اگه آپدیت باشه خوبه. پدر سوخته بخاطر اینکه هیچوقت به یک روس اعتماد نکن  :چشمک:  . و البته در حالت بوت اگه اسکن کنی که خیلی بهتره.
ممکنه سی پی یوی شما دچار مشکل شده باشه (نترس احتمالش زیاد نیست مخصوصا اینکه ویندوز 7 هیچ مشکلی نداشته و بخاطر کوچ به ویندوز 10 این مشکل رو داری).
ممکنه بخاطر ناسازگاری نسخه های تازه منتشر شده ویندوز 10 با سخت افزار و از جمله cpu باشه. واقعیتش اینه مایکروسافت با رایگان کردن ویندوز 10 خیلی ها رو وسوسه نصب ویندوز 10 کرد که موجب شد سیستم عاملی که هنوز راه داره تا به پایداری کامل برسه رو بر روی اونها تست کنه!. تا قبل از ویندوز 10 خیلی ها یه مدت صبر میکردن تا ویندوز نتیجه کارش رو پس بده بعدش برن سر وقتش (و البته یک کرک خوبم واسش بیاد). ولی چه کنیم ندید بدیدیم و ویندوز قانونی ندیدیم  :کف کرده!:  مواردی رو هم از دوستام شنیدم که ویندوز 10 با سخت افزار سیستمشون ناسازگار بوده. یا باید برگردی به همون ویندوز 7 نازنین یا باید صبر کنی شاید آپدیتی ارائه بشه و مشکل رفع بشه (البته اگه مشکل به این دلیل باشه).
مورد بی ربط دیگه ای که شخصا دیدم خراب بودن باطری بوده (البته اگه لپ تاپ هست که ظاهرا مال شما PC هست) یک باطری که عمرش رو کرده بود به یک لپ تاپ وصل بود که میزان cpu رو بدون اینکه پروسس حاصی در حال اجرا باشه 100  نشون میداد (واقعا نمیدونم چرا و اگه بخوام کم نیارم و حتما دلیلی رو واسش ذکر کنم به شیوه جامعه دکتری بهت میگم مطمئنا مشکلش ارثی بوده یا اینکه شارژرت استاندارد نبوده یا برق شهری نوسان داشته به باتری صدمه زده. این آخری رو چه باحال اومدم حالا بیا اثبات کن برق نوسان نداشته  :قهقهه:  ).

----------


## reza_noei

> سلام بر شما.
> واقعیتش اینه وقتی دلیل چیزی رو نمی دونیم مجبور میشیم سریع بگیم ویروسه  دقیقا مثل این دکترهای خاک تو سر که وقتی دلیل بیماری رو نمی دونن میگن این  ریشه در وراثت داره!! 
> میگی آقا موهام چرا داره میریزه؟ میگه بابات کچله. میگم بابام اندازه یه  جنگل مو داره. میگه داییت کچله، میگم : نه، میگه عموت چی؟ بازم میگم نه.  میگه پدر بزرگ، و وقتی مرتبا میگی نه، آخرش میگه اجدادت کچل بودن. ما هم با  کمال میل می پذیریم


سلام 

آقا ادبیاتت خیلی جالبه خوشم اومد  :لبخند: 

ولی اینجا کسی نگفت حتما ویروسه، اگه به ارسال ها نگاه کنی دقیقا مثل پاسخ شما گام به گام جلو رفتیم، دکتر جان  :لبخند گشاده!: 

در مورد دکتر ها هم باید بگم که دکتری مثل شغل ما مهندسی نه طبابت مثلا چند نفر رو گیر میارن سرما خورده نفری یه زهر مار میدن به خورشون هرکسی زنده موند به بقیه از اون زهر نسخه میدن.

ولی طب اصیل ما بر خلاف دارو یابی روی علت یابی بنا شده  :متفکر:  دانشجوی فعال تا این حال دیده بودید ؟ انقدر  :قهقهه:  یکمی هم طبابت بلدم  :قهقهه:

----------


## asghar548

با سلام
لپتاپ من هم دو گذینه virtual machine worker process و vmmem به ترتیب 20و10
درصد از cpu رو گرفته به نظر شما این عادیه؟

----------

